# Are goldens protective



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Have any of you had an experience where your golden was protective of you or your family against and agressor? I ask, because for the most part Macallan is a big wimp. Seems like he's afraid of some of the silliest things. But he's very friendly towards everybody, including strangers. However, if there is the slightest noise out side or someone walking by the house, he does this really deep throated growl and will even goto the window to keep and eye out. So in one sence he is a good watch dog, i'll always know when someone is coming up to the house.

One time my girl friend and her cousin were play wrestleing and Macallan got in there and nipped her cousin on the nose. Now i think macallan was just joining in the fun, but he got him pretty good to where it bled and didn't heal for about two weeks. this is the only time macallan had drawn blood on someone. 

Macallan is by no means an agressive dog, but i wonder if I was ever confronted by an agressor if Macallan would try to protect me.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had three goldens, and all three have been the same way. Never human-aggressive unless a situation called for it. One time I had a sales guy try to push his way into our house, it was super creepy, and my dog must've sensed my fear, because he put his back up and was literally snarling at the man. It worked! I only saw him do it twice, and both times it was in potentially serious situations. 
Another time a very aggressive unleashed dog charged us, and our totally docile golden had it flat on its back in no time. Never saw him do anything like it again, but like the other dog, when the situation called for it, he found it!
My third golden, Cooper, seemed to be the same way until I got pregnant. He has become much more protective of me since I've been pregnant, but is still super friendly with people.

Sorry for the rambling, to answer your question, every golden I've ever had has been very friendly and well-adjusted with friends and strangers alike, but when a situation called for it, they were very responsive to my fear.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Mine is very protective of us.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope. Matter of fact, if it came to fight or flight with Danny, flight would win hands down! Jasper might bark. He may consider standing up for me, I'm just not totally sure. Now Jasmine, my lab/golden, is very protective. Very friendly, but if she perceives something to be a threat, she will not back down.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is protective depending on the situation. I live in a basement suite with an office in the main floor so there's people coming in and out of the backyard all day from 8am - 5pm. Ranger greets everyone with a goofy grin and a wagging tail. If we're downstairs and he hears the gate open to the backyard during "business hours", he's fine. Pricks up his ears and looks at the window then goes back to whatever he was doing. If that gate gets opened anytime NOT in business hours, Ranger freaks. Howls, barks, growls ferociously and goes to the door. 

I actually had a person try to break in a few months after getting Ranger. The person came through the back gate out of the alley, not the side gate which is the one we can hear. Intruder went to the one basement window which doesn't lead directly into my basement suite, but one into a storage room that leads to my suite. I didn't even realize someone was breaking in, but Ranger went completely nuts. He was growling so ferociously and running from window to window to window, and then finally to the storage room door. As soon as I saw him there, I called the cops. NO ONE has ever come out of that door into the suite so there was no reason for him to be there...unless someone had gone through the window. Cops came and found the window disturbed but the person was long gone. A side note, I let ranger outside when I let the cops in and he went from nasty guard dog back to goofy grinning happy boy. Cops said they couldn't believe the growls they heard through the door were coming from him.

One other time, I was walking Ranger in a town in Manitoba and we got a little lost from the house we were visiting. We were on a somewhat deserted road when a car drove by full of guys whistling and hollering at me. They did a u-turn and came back along side of me and pulled up in front of me. I was SO scared and Ranger was just standing there looking at the car. Then the door opened and one guy started getting out and Ranger lunged at the end of his leash, snapping and snarling. Hackles raised, those deep scary growls and teeth bared. He was DARING that guy to come a step closer to me, it was unbelievable. The guy got back in and the car drove off. Not ten minutes later, we met someone on the street and Ranger was his normal happy self. Getting pats and letting me talk to the person and get directions. 

It's funny because when i was originally looking for a dog, I wanted one that was intimidating looking and protective because I live in a not great area and go for runs by myself a lot. I was thinking maybe a shepherd or rottie x...but I met Ranger and realized it was meant to be. After I got him I realized how protective he can be and I've also had people telling me how scary looking he is. He has very different coloured eyes that are really intense. I lucked out!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Leila will bark through the fence sometimes but I don't think she could hurt a fly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie is usually my timid one. However, when walking once she positioned herself between me and a charging rottie. I couldn't for the life of me figure why she had gone from heel position to around in front of me almost tripping me. I was about to scold her, but looked back to my right in the direction she facing and here was barrelling this dog with teeth bared. Maggie was puffed up like a puffer fish and was firmly not budging with a low growl the likes of which I've never heard. Luckily the rottie owner caught up with his off leash dog before he reached us. Believe me, he got a piece of my mind! And meek Maggie came out of super hero mode back to her usual self.

BTW, laid back Penny acted as if she wasn't aware of anything out of the ordinary happening. She just sat (since we had stopped) and picked back up when we started walking again.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops, I'll add a picture of my guy giving me an intense look. He's also a good sized dog and being black, people don't immediately think "friendly", like they do when they see goldens. I had a guy tell me once that a woman walking with an attentive dog at her side is less prone to an attack than a woman with a dog walking out in front or behind. Ranger is always at my side, usually focused on me. The guy's exact words were "No dirtbag in the world is going to touch you with this dog at your side." Reassuring, but I still don't take my chances.

(Excuse the empty bottle - it was beer friday after work!)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. Lucy is protective of my nieces and me especially. We were at the lake with my nieces last summer when some odd people walked by the girls. Lucy didn't attack them but barked at them in a manner to know they weren't to mess with her girls. 

Whenever I'm home and sleeping, Lucy is over protective when the doorbell rings or even at first when Bart comes in the door. Of course she doens't do anything to him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My Cooper was very protective. We used to tell people that it wasn't our German Shepherd they had to worry about, it was the Golden. They usually thought we were joking. We weren't. 

Riley, I really don't know yet. Thankfully, we've never had it put to the test. He's a very good watch dog and does a pretty good barking/growling routine when someone comes up to the door. And he makes it very well known that he doesn't like the neighbor guy. If push really came to shove, though, I don't know what he would do. He might protect me, but I'd say he's just as likely to hide behind me. lol.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow is protective. I find he doesn't like the way people approach me sometimes. He also doesn't like all other dogs. However, while at the groomer and I'm not there, he does great will ALL the dogs and is fine with all people.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My goldens have proven to be great watch dogs and seem to take an instant dislike to certain people. I would tend to trust their judgement. 

We live back a long driveway, and have a driveway alarm. For some reason they always know when someone is coming in vs going out even though the alarms rings either way.

Hank's bark is starting to deepen and he looks large when his front paws are on the window sill. The meter reader was here the other day & Hank went nuts. Maggie didn't like the UPS driver or the meter reader.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey is super protective - Especially when I am walking her alone, or alone in the house. If we're with my hubby, I guess she lets him do the protecting. 

The other morning, I was in bed in the morning before work - Kev had already left for work and my dad wasn't home (He lives upstairs)...and a van pulled in the driveway - Bailey seriously LOST HER $HIT!! It turns out it was the dryer-repair man (thanks for letting me know he was coming at 8am dad!!) and he had to come knock on our back door to come down to the dryer...I seriously have never seen Bailey so distraught and hysterical before... I now know that she would fight to the death for me if someone were to ever try to harm me.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, we didn't know it at the time, but Lucy got more protective of me when I recently got pregnant. She knew before we did.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker has a protective side as well. No doubt in my mind that he would defend us if need be.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think my Noah has a protective side. He likes guarding the house and has a really big protective bark and stand. 

Scout has the stand and a little bark...but still runs to me to check. But he is still a pup. 

We can say go check and Noah will go, Scout will listen at a door or the top of the steps.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

My boy is only 9 months and his protectiveness for still being a pup has surprised me and being that I am home alone at nite with my 2 kids I find it comforting. My fiance is on 3rd shift. Trapper will run back and forth in front of the 2 windows if hears something or someone and has a very scary sounding growl. When he really goes off with a bark it almost sounds like a cross between a howl and a bark. But he has been friendly with everyone with the exception of the woman who lives 2 doors down. She told me she does not like dogs and wouldn't you know when he was a puppy he got away from me and ran towards her, stopped dead in his tracks about 10 feet from her and just barked his head off and ran back home. I've heard goldens are great watch dogs but not good guard dogs. Based on what I've seen (and heard!) this does apply to Trapper. I think he could really scare someone but his bark is probably worse than his bite.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know how protective they would be but if someone came in the back yard and I let the dogs out. The way they all charge out, the person would probably run the opposite way. 
Years ago we lived next door to a couple with a black lab. Beau and him were buddies and used to run the fence line with each other. One day I was out in the front yard with Beau playing ball. The lab got out of his yard and came running over. Beau jumped on the dog and held him down growling. I told him to let him up and he did. Then they started running around playing together.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Tasha was my first "take to work - store" dog. She loved everyone, had her ears chewed on (happily) by babies, was read to by kids, was played with by toddlers, was hugged by the mentally diasabled and was loved on by every one from senior citizens to goths. One summer evening (about 7:00 at night) two twenty something tatooed and grubby males came in the store. These were obviously not heavy readers. They split up and walked down the two aisles without ever looking at the books, turned at the end, crossed over and one said "There's a dog." And they immediately left.

Tasha was emitting a low rumble from the moment they walked in. She laid down at my feet and her eyes never left these guys. I had never observed her NOT happily greeting anyone before. She knew they meant no good. I had never expected protection from a golden before, but my Tasha came through for me. I know in my heart that I would have been robbed, at the very least.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think Jack would protect us if needed, I only seen him one time growling at a stranger that was trying to make conversation with me. He knew something was up with this guy, because I never seen him act this way.

As for the rest of the crew..hmmm...they let anyone in the house, greeting them..LOL

I'm in trouble!


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Oops, I'll add a picture of my guy giving me an intense look. He's also a good sized dog and being black, people don't immediately think "friendly", like they do when they see goldens. I had a guy tell me once that a woman walking with an attentive dog at her side is less prone to an attack than a woman with a dog walking out in front or behind. Ranger is always at my side, usually focused on me. The guy's exact words were "No dirtbag in the world is going to touch you with this dog at your side." Reassuring, but I still don't take my chances.
> 
> (Excuse the empty bottle - it was beer friday after work!)


What is his breed? Flat Coated Retriever? õ.ô
He scares me... Like his eye color...

[hr]

Well, my golden is 2 months and my cousin has a poodle, Floquinho (huh... Little Flakes D, Floquinho is the type of dog who loves biting everyone, I like him and when he was in front of me i saw Sun jumping and pushing him away... They are not agressive, just paranoid and protective ^^


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not sure if you would call my dogs "protective", but Hailey guards the front yard and street by barking thru the windows, Mitch and Raine will push between me and a stranger if they sense something is funky. 

What is interesting, is if I am sick, recuperating from surgery, or fall, the dogs are right there standing guard over me. They stayed and helped my husband up, when he fell a couple of times on the ice this winter.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

If the UPS guy ever has any ill intent I feel pretty safe. Tuff Dog hates that truck. Other than that I do not think he would be much of a protector:uhoh:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

It's truely amazing to me how perceptive dogs can be! They are wonderful creatures! 

Here's my story...
Zeppy and i used to walk at the same place every day after work. It's a bird sanctuary, with may trails thru the woods. I'd say Zep was about 10 months old at the time, so we had been to this place A LOT! The trail we walk is a loop, we were walking along and all of a sudden, he started to growl and refused to move. I tried to convince him to keep going as i did not hear or see anything strange and i'm the leader!  That did NOT work. He absolutely would not go any further. We turned around and walked the other way around the loop instead. Well, we go to within, i'd say, 100 yards of where he had stopped the first time (walking in the other direction) and he did the same thing! Growling, refusing to go any further. At that point, i started to get a bit nervous as he was absolutely fine just moments before! I trusted his judgement this time, without hesitation and we turned around (again) and walked back to the car. 

I have no idea what he was seeing, smelling or hearing, but i honestly think he was protecting me from something. It was very strange. We went there the next day, and he was just fine, as if nothing had ever happened. Maybe there was an animal in the woods somewhere or something, i have no idea. 

Even though i did not sense any danger, i honesty think he did. Geesh, these dogs are smart!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She is very good at alarm barking and I never discourage her with this, I always say thank you. But that's as far as I want her to go.

I'm certain she would protect me from natural threats, like fire, but not so sure how she would respond to human threats, aside from barking and growling ... but I hope I never find out.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never had a situation where Jacey would think she needed to protect me. One time though before I got her, I was over at my sister's house and I went outside with their dog and my brother-in-law's sister's dog and they were playing. I called over my BIL's sister's dog so I could pet her and my BIL's dog came and stood in front of me so the other dog couldn't get to me. I don't think she was worried though and was just telling her that this is my friend...haha.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jacey's boy said:


> I've never had a situation where Jacey would think she needed to protect me. One time though before I got her, I was over at my sister's house and I went outside with their dog and my brother-in-law's sister's dog and they were playing. I called over my BIL's sister's dog so I could pet her and my BIL's dog came and stood in front of me so the other dog couldn't get to me. I don't think she was worried though and was just telling her that this is my friend...haha.


It's little things like that that really make us wonder, isn't it 

I'm single and if I'm dating someone and we get a little too close (for Daisy's comfort LOL), she will literally get between us and BARK. Not a mean bark, but she can definitely spoil a moment :


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

Molly never barks at all if somebody is at the door, window,coming in the house even people she hasnt met she doesn't bother BUT and there is a but when i go camping if anyone comes near the tent thats it she barks for England.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

AlanK said:


> If the UPS guy ever has any ill intent I feel pretty safe. Tuff Dog hates that truck. Other than that I do not think he would be much of a protector:uhoh:


I had to laugh when I read this. Sampson LOVES the UPS man! When we first rescued him a few wonderful people sent him gifts. Several came via UPS so Sammy has always associated UPS or Fed EX with presents for him. Even now I keep a brown box in my closet with a couple stuffed toys and treats in it to surprise him if UPS bring me something and not him. He literally would get upset that the nice man didn't bring him anything, he scrutinized every package. So now if I get anything a quick run to my closet and Sammy gets his gift too! Enough to share with his brothers, of course!

He would make a lousy protector! :doh:


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

my golden is pretty protective, when we're home, and everyones sleeping or not aware of who's near our door/nearby our door/windows etc. he would do the deep voice barking to warn us or scare whoevers out there..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

AlanK said:


> If the UPS guy ever has any ill intent I feel pretty safe. Tuff Dog hates that truck. Other than that I do not think he would be much of a protector:uhoh:


If this was about my post I'd like to clarify...our UPS driver is very friendly and I didn't mean give the impression he had any sinister ideas or that I was worried. Yes, it's probably the large brown truck the dogs dislike. The meter reader, he circles the house because the meters are at different locations, the dogs don't like that.

There were several instances when Maggie was alive and we were building our house, she didn't take to some of the workmen, specifically one of the foundation crew and the gutters installer, so I alway had to keep her on leash while I was at the site and they were there. Those are the ones that I tended to trust her judgement.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam was very protective but you'd never know it from his demeanor. He didn't make a sound, he'd just place himself between me and whatever he thought was a concern. His hackles never raised either, he just stood there large and imposing, which was all it took. 

The first I noticed Sam's protectiveness he was 18 months old. My very young nephew was running down our driveway and Sam moved himself between my parked car and my nephew. Seconds later, Jared ran straight into Sam and plopped down hard on his butt. Sam saved him from a headfirst collision with my bumper. It amazed us. My Mom still says to this day that Sam saved Jared's life.  I like to think so.

Ike? Don't know. He's a bit of a wimp and a bit of a puppy still, very happy and goofy. He's earned his nickname Nut Pup.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine also seems to guard me when I sleep. Even if I just nap on the couch.


----------



## Valentino (Jan 17, 2010)

My first golden was very protective in a quiet way. Shortly after my partner Gale moved in she was in the driveway when the UPS guy came. Claus got between her and the delivery guy, who wasn't at all threatening, and backed Gale away, no growling, he just pushed into her. The first time she wasn't sure he was doing that, the second time she had no doubts. On the non quiet side, Claus and I were out for our usual walk one day and passing a house where a fairly crazy lab lived. The owner was out in the street near us, the lab came across his underground wire fence at a full run. Claus turned, backed out of his leash and met the dog running flat out quicker than you could say mercy gracious. He wasn't ever aggressive, got along great with other dogs and 99.99% of the people he met, but he was protective. I hope my boy Valentino turns out as well, he's off to a good start.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mindy72183 said:


> Mine also seems to guard me when I sleep. Even if I just nap on the couch.


That is the one time that Jasper is actively protective. When we are up at the lake, I keep the door closed to the bedroom when there is someone other than me up there. If my mom opens the door, he barks at her. Same thing when we traveled to Maine, my parents had to go through our bedroom to get to the livingroom and he would bark at them, while in bed with me. He is not a barker any other time.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

My husband and I took our two goldens to a nearby nursery to look at plants to buy for our backyard. I had both dogs, and they were enjoying sniffing the bushes and trees, and Jake marked a few. I was talking with one employee about one young tree, and he went to describe how tall it would get, and in a grand, sweeping motion, stretched his arm out in front of me and raised it over his head--and he was a tall guy to begin with--to really emphasize the potential height.

At that point, Jake backed up and instantly went into a barking jag--and didn't want to shut up. I finally put him in a sit and told him to "knock it off." I apologized to the guy for Jake's barking, and to my surprise, the man apologized to me.

He told me it was all his fault--that Jake took his gesture towards me as a threatening motion, and that he should have known better than to do that--that he owned dogs himself, and that it was natural for a dog to signal alarm to its owner.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, Leo is very very protective of me. He loves people, with kids is amazing and very patient. I mentioned we were charged by another dog Leo was NOT happy. 

My sweet furry boy saw my X husband (live in PA hunting is a religion) in full camo for archery season (this includes head and face covered, body covered and of course sent eliminator, there may have been some deer urine sprinkled on him.) walking toward us in the car. I had the window open a little. Leo saw him and I saw a complete personality change. Hackles, ears down, tail up, all teeth and the growl will never forget it. The X kept walking toward the car and reached for the door. Leo jumped into the front passenger seat (never does this he has "his spot" in the car since he was a pup) he was ready to go. Luckily my X said "what the crap is wrong with your dog?" when he opened the door. As soon as Leo heard the voice it was like a switch turned off. He was happy, exited and jumped back to his spot in the back seat. 

But he is a big baby if I am not threatened. I have seen him hide behind his trainer when he sees a "scarey" dog at classes. For that matter he hide behind me when a squirrel fell into a yard the other day.


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Absolutely loved the responses guys. Thanks.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

My Golden, Winnie, is almost 8 years old and very protective of our 6 year old daughter. He goes crazy if she is outside without him. When they play outside together, he follows her and is always at her side (unless they are playing fetch). 

He also does warning barks, and his barks are pretty scary. But that's as far as it goes. When we were moving and had our home up for sale, he was fine with strangers coming into the home. He would bark, and then hide. So, he is not AT ALL agressive, but he is very protective and assertive. Which, in our family, is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter definitely protects my yard. He has a really deep, scary bark. The problem is that his bark is worse than his bite. If anybody ever broke into our house he would probably show them where the silver is. lolz


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly is a bit protective of me... sometimes. I was dog sitting my friend's Basset a few days ago and laying on the sofa watching TV with Milly on the ground below me. Hamilton walked up to say hello and Milly growled and snapped at him. I think it was more her being protective of her time with me, and less her being protective of me.

I was walking to my car one night my senior year of college, and Milly was on her leash. It was dark and not a very well lit area - kind of creepy to begin with. I noticed a man standing in an even darker area watching us and when we got close Milly started growling and barking. She usually only happy barks and wags her tail for strangers. When she growled he walked away, but I can't help but wonder if she picked up on something creepy about this guy. 

Another time my senior year I lived in an apartment on the 3rd floor - it was an outdoor walk up - and my roommate and I were out on the balcony that over looked the parking lot chatting. Roommate went in the house, came back out, shut the door and accidentally locked us out of our apartment. The front door was unlocked, but we had no way of getting off the balcony, and Milly was inside. I saw one of my neighbors in the parking lot (I recognized him, Milly had never met him), and asked him if he could come up and walk in our apartment and open the balcony door for us. I warned him I had a dog that might bark, and he was fine with that. I could see in the window from the balcony the whole thing - man opens door somewhat nervously, Milly runs up wagging her tail absolutely thrilled this stranger is here to play with her. I can't help but wonder if she'd do that if a real intruder walked in!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

arnie while protect anyone who he sees as HIS pack and as for guarding yes they will arnies was a working gaurd dog the difference is with a golden it is mostly verbal as opposed to physical though there ws one guy he loathed with a passion and on more than one occassion arnie had a nipping seession on his arms and legs lol strangely this guy learned to give us a very very wide birth lol but he did sya to my boss at the time he didnt understand it as all dogs loved him errrrrr not mine


----------

